# My menu for Dexter



## Krusty1231 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 9 month old PB GSD. For the last week he has received nothing but his raw diet. 

As I am fairly new to this type diet I am hoping for some feed back on my menu for Dexter. 

I started with:

10 pounds of regular hamburger meat
5 pounds of moose ribs **
1 bag of mixed veggies (Broccoli, carrots, cauliflower) 
a small container of alpha sprouts and spinach each
Beef kidney and beef heart - two good size packages
6 raw eggs - no shells 

I used a food processor to crush the veggies into a soup type mixture and added a few tablespoons of blueberry yogurt. I mixed all this with the 10 pounds of hamburger meat and formed into 1 pound patties. 

** The exception is the moose ribs - these I did not add - rather Dex gets them after his MAIN main meal to gnaw on. 

I feed Dexter twice a day - about 11ish and again around 5pm. The 11am meal is a single patty to eat. The ribs are served after supper meal.

The vitamin supplement he gets is Ester C. This is a small pill tossed into his main meal. 

Dexter also gets soup bones from the local butcher - cut into about 1 pound servings - these are raw and although not an everyday thing - he does get them about 3 times a week. 

Before bedtime Dex is given either a hot dog or a cut up apple slice from the wife. 

I have yet to actually throw anything with bones into his food dish as Dexter tends to dive right in and I am concerned he might eat to fast not realizing there is bones in his food - so this is why I do not put whole chicken pieces or anything with bones in his food dish - he gets fed those types by me handing it directly to him - as in the case of the moose ribs. 

My goal is to change up his diet on a monthly basis. I have bought garlic gloves, liver, sardines, and some other stuff for his next batch of food - but still prefer to hand deliver anything with bones in it - and I am aware it is probably MY phobia rather than Dexter's, as I am sure he would eat it all fine.....but Dad worries. 

I also notice Dexter's water intake has dropped significantly during this new diet. His poops are as expected - started off runny - but have firmed up now. 

Is there anything I should add or remove from his main diet? Is it OK to change his diet up from time to time with new meats? He does not seem to like the texture of raw chicken - so I bought stew meat instead for the next round of meals. 

Sorry if I ramble. I think this is my second post here - I read more than I write - lol. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Bumping your post back up to the top so it gets some attention.







Good for you for starting to feed raw! YES!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

One thing I will say is that YES! You actually must vary up the proteins. It is essential. Variety is key to a raw diet since different meats have different enzymes and nutrients. 

Blending up the veggies is great too! Since dogs can eat them raw. It sounds good to me although I can't really comment on a raw recipe since I have no experience with it. Hopefully someone else will jump in soon with some advice!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Does he totally consume the moose ribs - bones and all? If not, those would not be considered RMBs.



> QuoteBroccoli, carrots, cauliflower)


The broccoli and cauliflower can cause gas and the carrots are high in sugar. I wouldn't use either of those.

Spinach is high in oxalates and those can cause kidney stones in some dogs.



> Quote:Beef kidney and beef heart - two good size packages


What's the weight? How much of these is the dog getting in each meal or each day?

You really cannot start off a raw diet by giving X number of things - like TWO chicken leg quarters. You really need to be weighing everything until you get a handle on how much you need to feed.



> Quoteexter also gets soup bones from the local butcher - cut into about 1 pound servings - these are raw and although not an everyday thing - he does get them about 3 times a week.


And they are recreational bones and have NO accounting in the diet. Well, they MAY cause constipation if your dog is getting alot of the actual bone off of them (too much calcium).

Watch the amount of garlic you give him. Too much can cause serious problems.

I try to give my dogs at LEAST 5 different protein sources each WEEK. You can build to that - you don't have to start out with all that variety but you want to get there.

My guys get chicken (RMBs) and either beef or pork (MM) every day. They also get a Bison OM/MM mixture every day. So right there is 4 sources. Toss in turkey and fish and I've easily got my 5 sources.


----------



## Krusty1231 (Dec 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangDoes he totally consume the moose ribs - bones and all? If not, those would not be considered RMBs.


Usually only slivers left that he does not ingest. These are moose meat ribs that have been cut in half - so about the same size as a pork rack I would say. 




> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangThe broccoli and cauliflower can cause gas and the carrots are high in sugar. I wouldn't use either of those.
> 
> Spinach is high in oxalates and those can cause kidney stones in some dogs.


Do you have a suggestion what veggies he should get? 



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangWhat's the weight? How much of these is the dog getting in each meal or each day?


A pound each - along with the 10 pounds of hamburger. I thought I was measuring.....but I will start a log book and keep exact amounts.



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangAnd they are recreational bones and have NO accounting in the diet. Well, they MAY cause constipation if your dog is getting alot of the actual bone off of them (too much calcium).
> 
> Watch the amount of garlic you give him. Too much can cause serious problems.


The soup bones he mainly sucks the marrow out - does not actually eat the bone per say. As for the garlic - you are wonderful again at pointing out what he should not have - but fail to mention what he should or the amounts involved. 

how about a peek at your menu? I think it would be wonderful to see what a experienced raw feeder such as yourself feeds their dog/s, and it would go along way to helping us noobs develop our menus.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Menus:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=306333&page=1#Post306333


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Krusty1231how about a peek at your menu? I think it would be wonderful to see what a experienced raw feeder such as yourself feeds their dog/s, and it would go along way to helping us noobs develop our menus.


This thread is stickied:

Our Dogs Menus 

I'll head there in a minute and update my guys menus.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quoteo you have a suggestion what veggies he should get?


Personally? None. My dogs haven't had vegetables as part of their diet - OTHER than green tripe - in years. Mauser and Kaynya were both raised from 8 weeks old without eating veggies.

I was having trouble getting green tripe but I found a new supplier so the dogs will be getting it more often - probably 2-3 times a week.

As for the garlic - I just want to clarify for anyone reading this (not saying you don't already know this):

The picture below is a HEAD of garlic (the whole entire bulb) with the paper skin removed so that you can see all the CLOVES (pieces) that make up the head:










I would say it's ok to use three or four CLOVES (the little pieces) per 10 pounds of ground beef.

I personally do not use garlic although I am considering getting the powdered form for bug control (http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/148/2).


----------



## Krusty1231 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow. Not sure how I missed that. Awesome post for the menu - thank you to everyone that replied. 

I have lots of reading - and I will post back with exact amounts on my next raw creations from the menus posted. 

I will take a look around for tripe - not sure where I would find that just yet but I will remove the veggies as advised and replace with your suggestion.

Thank you again for your kind replies.


----------



## Mcoupe (Jun 20, 2009)

Lauri- in one meal, do you combine more than one meat source? My dogs eat twice a day and I want to introduce a second protein next week.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm not Lauri, but my dogs usually get more than one protein source in a meal.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: McoupeLauri- in one meal, do you combine more than one meat source? My dogs eat twice a day and I want to introduce a second protein next week.


Yep.

I think of it this way. The wild canine has just brought down a small deer and is busily munching away when a suicidal rabbit runs right up to them. Does the canine think "Oh, no - I can't mix deer and rabbit!!"?

Nope!









Last night my guys had some canned mackerel, beef tripe, pork hearts, ground beef and chicken eggs. I was using up some leftovers.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

For one, where's the calcium coming from?


----------

